# Decir "mec" en Catalun~a.



## panjabigator

En mi clase de catalan, mi profesor a veces usa la palabra "mec" a llamar nuestra atencion.  Nos ha dicho que significa como la palabra castellana, ojo.  Pero ayer, una chica con novio mallorquin nos conto que una vez uso mec con el y el se puso enfadado.  Nos dijo que la palabra para algunas personas no es buena y significa que el oyente es tonto.  Que opinais sobre esto?  Como les parece esta palabra?  Y que dicen para llamar atencion?


----------



## Mei

Mec?? No l'havia sentit mai... només per imitar la bocina d'un cotxe potser... "mec, mec" però no sé què més vol dir... 

Quan a classe fèiem una mica de xivarri ens dèien:

-Una mica de silenci, si us plau.
-Calleu.
-Voleu fer el fotut favor de callar.
-¡La mare que us va parir! Calleu d'una vegada, c*llons!!
-...

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Mei, és la "botzina d'un cotxe".  

Jo tampoc havia sentit mai aquesta expressió, però na Belén a vegades diu "mem" com "a veure" (na Belén es mallorquina).


----------



## akakus

No he sentit mai la paraula "mec", però al diccionari diu que és equivalent a "vedell", així que no m'estranya que s'enfadés l'amic mallorquí de la teva companya. A Barcelona pots dir tants "mecs" com vulguis, que ningú t'entendrà.


----------



## Samaruc

A mi, en principi, això de "mec" només em sonava com a onomatopeia, però ho he buscat al DIEC i, per a la meua sorpresa, m'he trobat açò:

_mec¹ -a adj. Barbamec. || *FIG. Beneit, ximple.* || fer el mec Fer-se veure. 
mec² meca m. i f. Vedell, vedella.​_
Potser és una expressió viva a les Balears.

O sia, Panjabigator, que tenia raó el nuvi mallorquí de la teua amiga.

Gràcies a tu coneixem una nova paraula els catalanoparlants peninsulars!


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> Mei, és la "botzina d'un cotxe".



 Gràcies 

Mei


----------



## belén

Bones, 

És curiós, al llegir el fil, no m'ha fet "tilín" això de "mec", però quan ho he pronunciat amb veu alta, m'ha sonat fatal (serà la memòria genètica?) i he pensat que tampoc m'agradaria que em diguesin "mec" a mi!!

Mem, efectivament, és "a veure", com molt bé a explicat l'Ampu  però crec que no té relació amb "mec"

B


----------



## Samaruc

Eps...

Ho he consultat al DCVB i va i resulta que l'ús com a insult és propi dels parlars valencians i jo ni ho sabia... Que en sóc, de mec!  

_4. MEC, MECA m. i f. i adj.
I. || 1. Que no té pèl a la cara; cast. lampiño. Qui són mechs, han special malícia, car han-la fembril e terrible e quaix inestimable, Eximenis Terç, c. 112. Fraturament de barba dels mechs e de les fembres, Cauliach Coll., ll. vi, d. 2a, c. 1. De tots an sospita, de vells com de mechs, Proc. olives 1351. Ben cert que sa barba meca, sos curts y fins cabells castanys... desconcertaven, Víct. Cat., Sol. 273. L'humil llequet, quasi mec i d'ulls blaus, Ruyra Flames 38. a) Cara de mec: cara esgrogueïda, de persona anèmica (Tortosa).
|| *2. Bovo, beneitot (Val., Gandia)*; cast. bobo, tonto.
|| 3. Casa meca: caseta amb sostre de canyissada (Migjorn Gran); cast. casucha. A una casa meca dels encontorns d'Alaior, Camps Folkl. ii, 89.
|| 4. El cap de bestiar menys valent d'un ramat i el més infeliç i poc acondicionat per a defensar-se la vida (Rupit, ap. Amades Past. 166).
II. || 1. Vedell ja un poc grosset (Gir., Alt Empordà, Garrotxa, Guilleries, Collsacabra); cast. becerro.
|| 2. Ocell de la família de les escolopàcides, de l'espècie Scolopax maior (pir-or., or.); cast. becacín, agachadiza grande. (V. becadell).
|| 3. Pinsà mec: ocell de la família de les fringíl·lides, espècie Fringilla montifringilla (BDC, x, 88).
    Fon.: mέk (or., occ.); mέ̞k (val., bal.).
    Intens.: mecarro, mecarràs, mecot, mequet.
    Etim.: incerta. Sembla que l'accepció II || 1 ha de relacionar·se amb mè, crit per a cridar els vedells (cf. Rohlfs Gasc. 126). L'accepció d'estúpid' es troba també en provençal. Es dubtós que les accepcions del grup I sien derivacions de les del grup II.​_


----------



## mithrellas

Samaruc said:


> _Intens.: mecarro, mecarràs, mecot, mequet._


 
Jajjjaaajaj!! Mare meva, que malament sona mecarro i mecarràs!!!

panjabigator, veient les definicions del diccionari (jo, com la Mei, pensava que era per simular el soroll de la botzina) a mi no em faria gens de gràcia que la professora ens cridés mec a la clase....


----------



## akakus

Ara que hi penso, a mi a l'escola m'han donat més d'un "mec" (fa moooooolt temps). Soc l'únic que ha rebut "mecs" ? No surt aquesta accepció. Deu ser un nom familiar que li donàvem els nanos als clatellots.


----------



## panjabigator

mithrellas said:


> Jajjjaaajaj!! Mare meva, que malament sona mecarro i mecarràs!!!
> 
> panjabigator, veient les definicions del diccionari (jo, com la Mei, pensava que era per simular el soroll de la botzina) a mi no em faria gens de gràcia que la professora ens cridés mec a la clase....



Si te entiendo bien, me estas diciendo que segun lo que dice esta definicion, no seria buen si la profesora nos tratara con mec, verdad? 

jejeje, cap he pensat que meva profesora vol esser descortes....


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola a tots:

Doncs sí sonarà fatal però us puc dir que jo des de petita l'he sentida i fins i tot utilitzada, això sí com a despectiu quan es vol tractar a una persona de ser beneita i diem és una mica mec, tant al masculí com al femení, no he dit mai meca.
Per completar el que diu el DCVB, també l'utilitzem al dialecte tortosí. 
Salut


----------



## Iadam

Hola,

Jo si que he escoltat i dit alguna vegada "està un poc mec" en el sentit de que esta un poc faba o bobo, però no ho consideraria tampoc un insult, per a mi és de bon rotllo. Per eixemple: estàs mec, que no t'enteres del que t'estic diguent.


----------



## Samaruc

Teniu tota la raó. Acabe de parlar amb ma mare i ella diu que sí, que "mec" era una paraula d'ús normal entre els xiquets de la seua època a l'Horta de València, que era molt comú dir-se entre ells que estaven mecs, en el sentit d'estar fava o babau.

I jo elucubrant si no seria una paraula d'ús restringit a les Balears... En fi, tots els dies ens anem redescobrint.

Salut.


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

El meu avi se'n feia un fart de dir mec pero no sé per què els nets no l'hem assolida com a pròpia aquesta paraula.

D'altra banda, vaig tenir un professor que per cridar l'atenció sempre feia "mec, mec". Li deiem el trasto...


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Doncs, sabeu què? Quan he llegit Mec, la primera cosa que m'ha vingut al cap és quan algú falla una pregunta. És a dir, quan la resposta és incorrecta, la persona que fa la pregunta fa "Mec!", com volent dir: "L'has cagat!" en un to una mica de conya.

Quina anada d'olla ehh?

Fins ara!
X:


----------



## GoranBcn

belen said:


> Mem, efectivament, és "a veure", com molt bé *h*a explicat l'Ampu  però crec que no té relació amb "mec"
> 
> B



Jo mai havia sentit aquesta paraula (mec) ni a Palma ni a Barcelona.


----------



## Mei

akakus said:


> Ara que hi penso, a mi a l'escola m'han donat més d'un "mec" (fa moooooolt temps). Soc l'únic que ha rebut "mecs" ? No surt aquesta accepció. Deu ser un nom familiar que li donàvem els nanos als clatellots.



Aah nooo... a mi m'han dit més d'un cop que em donarien "un mecu"... es deuen referir a un "mec"... 

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Mei said:


> Aah nooo... a mi m'han dit més d'un cop que em donarien "un mecu"... es deuen referir a un "mec"...
> 
> Mei


 
Ostres, això del "mecu" sí que em sona, era un clatellot, quins temps aquells!


----------



## Xerinola

Mei said:


> Aah nooo... a mi m'han dit més d'un cop que em donarien "un mecu"... es deuen referir a un "mec"...
> 
> Mei


 
Ostres!!!!
Ja veus! Ho he sentit un pilot de vegades! "Et cardaré un mecu" o "S'ha fotut un mecu!" hehe
Però no crec que tingui res a veure amb "Mec", no?

X.


----------



## panjabigator

Pues, ès un sintagma que he d’evitar?  Què penseu vosaltes?  Penso que no deberia usar-ho cuan vull capturar l’atenció d’altre persona a menys que ès el meu amic.  

   Us sembla como el sintagma anglesa “Hey,” dita en la voz alta?


----------



## chics

No, no és el mateix. Per a això pots dir "Ei" o "Eo".

I opino que en efecte seria millor que evitessis "mec", també per a amics, que no t'entendran!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Això de fer servir "mec" per cridar l'atenció d'un grup de persones no em quadra gens. 

Si realment es referís a "bobo, beneit, etc,"... no diria més aviat "Iep, *mecs*, que hi ha feina per fer" ??

Després de seguir tota la història, torno al punt de partida. Em fa l'efecte que "mec, mec" és la imitació d'una botzina, com la que sona enmig d'un partit de bàsquet, demanant temps mort per parlar.

... no sé. Trobo que és una forma ben _beneita_ de cridar l'atenció 

Salut!!!


----------



## panjabigator

Mec mec!

 Gràcias amics por haver contestat les mevas preguntes


----------



## megane_wang

Mec, mec!



> Gràci*e*s amics p*e*r haver contestat les mev*e*s preguntes


 
De res !!!

Salut !!


----------



## mbarterlarri

Aquesta paraula "mec" té qualcom à veure amb la paraula d'argot "mec" utilitzada en França, que vol dir "tipo" o "tío" en castellà?

Gracies.


----------

